# Awesome Gti Summer Bash 2013 Photo Thread



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi, here are all my photos from the Summer Bash, sorry if I missed anyone.

They will also be going on Facebook, If you wish to upload to your own Facebook that's fine, I usually watermark my photos but this time I haven't for you guys, but please give credentials to Mike Smith Media.

Thanks guys.

Do you guys have a dedicated photographer?

Mike (ann's Partner)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice shots 8) for a moment I thought that was my yellow wing and washer bottle then I saw the shots of the qS and remembered I went in the qS :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures Mike!

And it was great meeting you and Ann. Enjoy your lovely new TT - fancy picking it only up yesterday 

As to your question MIke: no; no dedicated photographer (just) yet :wink:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Glad you had a good day, moreover pleased to see that Andrea's car has won a prize, it's certainly been looking superb lately and well deserved 8) . Some great looking TTs.

I had prior plans but was pleased to spend an hour this afternoon driving it, for a change 

See you at the Millstone.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent photos.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice ones


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Great photos thanks  was a great and nice to meet some new faces.


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks and no worries for the photos, I love doing it.

If you have instagram, search for Mike_Smith_Media, got 30k followers so far lol


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Excellent pictures Mike!
> 
> And it was great meeting you and Ann. Enjoy your lovely new TT - fancy picking it only up yesterday
> 
> As to your question MIke: no; no dedicated photographer (just) yet :wink:


You need to get one :wink: lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ann* said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent pictures Mike!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

Just a few more, Might call it a night for tonight.

Will upload more when do them


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Some excellent photos there Mike 

It was great to meet you and Ann and look forward to seeing you again soon.

Karen & Scott


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Why is it that all VWs that go to these shows look as though they are all scraping the ground. :roll:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent photo's  an awesome day had be all I think  lovely to see some old faces and a catch up  

rill on the German Car show 

anyone venturing to Tatton park too? that's in a few weeks I think


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Marco34 said:


> Why is it that all VWs that go to these shows look as though they are all scraping the ground. :roll:


Because they do :wink:


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

Marco34 said:


> Why is it that all VWs that go to these shows look as though they are all scraping the ground. :roll:


You won't like mike's BMW then lol


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Great pics, really good to see! 

We have uploaded some more to our FB page today too if anyone would like to see some more


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Loads of good pictures John [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

More to come guys, keep watching the thread.


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm only left with questions like "Why?" I'll stick a roof rack and bike on my car, surely that's not just for the look! :roll:

The BMW doesn't look too bad compared to the VW fest. It's one of the reasons I don't go to it anymore, I've find nothing appealing to look at. I just think 'owned by 19 year old with a lop sided baseball cap and more underpants on show that I care to see.' :roll: Everyone looks to make their car their own individual style, but let's be honest they all look the same, following the same old mods. I just like to speak my mind as others will know  Each to their own I guess, whatever makes you happy.

Ann - are you going to the German Car Show at Haigh? That's good with all German Marques there. Even the slammed VW brigade but at least they are diluted.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Marco34 said:


> I'm only left with questions like "Why?" I'll stick a roof rack and bike on my car, surely that's not just for the look! :roll:


Come on use your head its a Cleo he knows it will breakdown very soon and wants to be ready for when it happens :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only left with questions like "Why?" I'll stick a roof rack and bike on my car, surely that's not just for the look! :roll:
> ...


 :lol: brilliant!


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


 :lol: Yes very true. He's spent some time on it. You can put lipstick on a pig...... :lol:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm only left with questions like "Why?" I'll stick a roof rack and bike on my car, surely that's not just for the look! :roll:
> ...


Andy the bike is for when he wants to go faster! :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Actually laughing my head off!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AwesomeJohn said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Marco34 said:
> ...


I can just picture that


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

Excellent pics [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Love some of the TTs... and who's the Superstar Dee Jay? 

Warren.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

warrenstuart said:


> who's the Superstar Dee Jay?
> 
> Warren.


Never mind who he is; he played his music too loud


----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

Mike has edited all the other photos.

They can be found on his page at www.mikesmithmedia.co.uk

Please feel free to tag yourselves.


----------



## G60MAT (Mar 19, 2013)

Great pics!


----------

